
10 Most Recommended JavaScript Scene Articles of 2015 - ericelliott
https://medium.com/javascript-scene/10-most-recommended-javascript-scene-articles-of-2015-292be655d6cc
======
honua
The article is written by Eric Elliot and literally every one of the ten
articles he recommends he wrote himself.. reminds me of the plastic surgeon in
the show Workaholics who said "I'm widely considered by myself to be the best
plastic surgeon in Rancho Cucamonga"

